# Egg laying



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

So I purchased some laying hens, we also are raising chicks, but we wanted eggs, how long till they get comfortable enough to lay, I bought 5 "laying hens" Easter eggers and olive eggers, but the most I have gotten is 3 eggs in a day, it has been less then a week. I know there is a possibility the owner lied, but I'm new to this, it was almost a 3 hour drive with the hens, so I'm not sure how stressed out they got


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too soon to panic. Some hens can be knocked off egg laying for over a month. 

I don't remember the size of your coop but pay attention to the size of the coop and how many birds you're housing in there. That can also mess things up for laying and can cause enough stress to get them picking on each other.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Give them a little time to get settled and use to their new home ... It can take a week to a month, depending on a number of things. 
(weather, feed and a host of other things also comes into play.)
Best of luck!


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Our coop is way larger then what they came from, we have 9 birds in an 8x8coop with a 16x8 run


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Weather has been bad and rainy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

morgan320i said:


> Our coop is way larger then what they came from, we have 9 birds in an 8x8coop with a 16x8 run


Its the red one, right? You're right, you've got the space. Now all you need is for your girls to be accustomed to their new home and give you more eggs than you'll ever use.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Last year I started keeping hens. It took them almost two months before I saw a regular laying to occur. For about three weeks there were no eggs at all. Then it was one egg or two every few days.. It seemed after two months that I started to get a regular eggs on a daily basis.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

We were surprised some started laying after two days


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one never miss a beat, but she was the only one that ever did. Most quit for a bit after coming to live with me.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

This is what we have after 5 days


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My Easter eggers lay a green or blue egg. Those look like brown and cream eggs. Also some hens don't lay every day so you may only get 5 eggs a day every so often. Also like was said in earlier posts , just give them time to settle and get comfortable in their new home.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Bad lighting, they are blue just very light
Does not help the carton is blue


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

And the green is like a camo green


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Just pulled this green egg but once again photo does not compute lol, previous owners were not free range and who knows what food, I'm all gmo free and free range, hoping for better colors

Here is one of my Easter eggers


----------

